# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  .. ô?ô مــن هــو رادودك المـفــضـــل ô?ô ..

## امواج البحر

منهوا افضل رادود انا عندي باسم الكربلائي

تحياتي
امواج البحر

----------


## أبو جعفر

الشيخ  حسين الاكرف

----------


## صاحب السلسلة

السلام عليكم 
الشيخ حسن الاكرف

----------


## My tears

*فـي الحقيقـه جميـع الرواديـد رائعــين ..*

*ولكن أنـا من مجموعة المستمعين والمعجبين بصوت وأداء كلاً من :- 
أباذر الحلواجي .. 
الشيخ حسين الأكرف .. 
جعفر الدرازي .. 
صالح الدرازي .. 
نزار القطري ..* 
*باسم الكربلائي ..* 

*وهنـاك الكثير منهم ..* 
*وربي يوفق الجميع ..*

**

*مع خالص تحياتي .. أختكم My tears ..*

----------


## حنون الليل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

افضل رادود عندي ........ علي حمادي
مع احترامي لكل الرواديد.... وجهة نظر لاغير

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

السلام عليكم 
نزار القطري 

تحياتي 
الضحكة البريئه

----------


## حب السماء

السلام 



انا عندي كلهم سواء في الأفضلية في بعضهم مبتدئين ولكنهم يتغلبون على ذلك 



يكفي ان عندهم ختم الأمام الحسين..(ع)



تحياتي القلبية..
حب السماء

----------


## سعيد درويش

أبا ذر الحلواجي للأمانة  يستحق أن يكون الأفضل لحلاوة صوته وقوتة وإسلوبه المبدع

----------


## القلب المرح

*كثير من الرواديد  مميزين  باصواتهم  وادائهم * 
*ومن ضمنهم:*
*الشيخ حسين الاكرف*
*صالح وجعفر الدرازي*
*الملا باسم الكربلائي*
*اباذر الحلواجي* 
*واما بالنسبة لرواديد البلد:*
*محمد جمال*
*جعفر السعيد*
*علي لباد*
*احمد غريب*

----------


## أبو جعفر

الشيخ حسين الاكرف
*صالح وجعفر الدرازي*
*اباذر الحلواجي* 
*أما من العوامية:*
*محمد جمال*
*علي لباد*

----------


## اللحن الحزين

*الشيخ حسين الاكرف
صالح وجعفر الدرازي
الملا باسم الكربلائي
اباذر الحلواجي*

----------


## سر الوجود

*السلام عليكم*

*اني عندي الرادود المفضل: اباذر الحلواجي*

*لأدائه الاكثر من رائع وصوته المبدع*

----------


## بيسان

اهلين

انا

باااااااسم الكربلائي 


نزار القطري

صالح الدرازي

----------


## دلوعه

انا افضل رادود عندي اباذر الحلواجي ..لان صوته رروعه
مع احترامي لجيمع الراوديد

----------


## شجون آل البيت

بصراحة مع احترامي لكل خدام الحسين (ع)

ليس كل رادود رادود يعتمد على قوة الآداء واختيار القصائد.... وغيرها..

بالنسبة لي 
باسم الكربلائي
جليل الكربلائي
الشيخ حسين الأكرف..
السيد وليد المزيدي..
السسيد محمد الحسيني..
أبا ذر و حسين ومرتضى الحلواجي ..
وغيرهم بس مو كل القصايد الي الها تدخل مزاجي ويكون ليها قوة 
وشكرا..

----------


## بنوتة توتة

مرحبا..
*الشيخ حسين الاكرف*
*اباذر الحلواجي*
*جعفر وصالح الدرازي*

----------


## دمعه حزن

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*شكراً لامواج البحر على الموضوع الحلو*

*بصراحه كلهم فيهم الخير والبركه وحلوووووين*

*ولكن المفضل لدي هو الشيخ حسين الأكرف* 

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## دمعه شوق

حسين الاكرف

صالح الدرازي

نزار القطري

باسم كربلائي

وواااااايد 

يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## My tears

*^*
*^^*
*^^^*

 :cool:

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

كل الرواديد 
لكن افضلهم عندي
جعفر الدرازي

----------


## عبير الزهراء

*أنا برأي كل الرواديد أدائهم جميل*
*بس في أصوات مميزة منهم:باسم الكربلائي/الشيخ حسين الاكرف*
*                                    ابا ذر الحلواجي/علي مهدي/أيوب الحسيني*

----------


## My tears

*بصراحه جميع الرواديد رائعيـن  ..* 
*وكل سنه أفضل رادود على الثاني ..* 
*يعني على حسب حسـن أداءه وروعة أصدارة ..* 

*هالسنة * 
*الشيخ حسين الأكرف ..* 
*نزار القطري ..* 
*صالح الدرازي ..* 
*أباذر الحلواجي ..* 
*جعفر الدرازي ..* 
*علي مهدي ..* 
*السيد علي الموسوي ..*
*ميرزا محمد القلعاوي ..*

*وغيرهم وغيرهم  ..*
*لو أعددهم ما أخلص  ..*

*تحياتي  ..*

----------


## نور الهدى

السلام عليكم 
احب اني اسمع الى الشيخ حسين الاكرف
والحاج باسم الكربلائي
وفي رادود عراقي حصلت على شريطة لما كنا في العراق 
وكان بصدق صوت ممتاز وكلمات اكثر من روعة ولكن للاسف لم يكن الاسم موجود عليه
   تحياتي للجميع ام محمد

----------


## الحبوب

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

انا طبعاً مالي رادود مفضل استمع إليهم كلهم واكثر شيء..
1_شيخ حسين ألاكرف
2_أبا ذر الحلوجي
3_باسم الكربلائي
4_أحمد قربان
5_نزار القطري
6_علي مهدي
7_صالح الذرازي

ووووووو......ألخ

بس الرادود الحقيقي الي اتابع اصداراته الجديده هو أبا ذر الحلوجي

تحياتي:الحبوب

----------


## بحراني

انا    بحرااااااااني اكيد صالح الدرازي عندا الافضل بعده الشيخ حسين

----------


## ولد ملك

صالح الدرازي

----------


## الــــنـــاري

انا افضل الرواديد عندي من البحرين
صالح الدرازي - علي حمادي
وفضل الرواديد عندي من البلد
فاضل نجران - محمد جمال
مصطفى سعيد - جعفر سعيد
والله يحفظ ووفق الجميع
تحياتي لجميع

----------


## فارس الأحلام

أناأحب الرواديدالحسينيين:

1. الشيخ حسين الأكرف

2.باسم الكربلائي

3.أباذر الحلواجي

4.مصطفى النائب

5.علي مهدي

6.جعفر الدرازي

7.صالح الدرازي



تحياتي لكم

----------


## ام جعفر

اني الرادود المفضل هو 
هو باسم الكربلائي 
مع احترامي لجميع الرواديد

----------


## قطر الندى

الرادود المفضل عندي
مهدي سهوان
باسم الكربلائي
 جعفر درازي

----------


## بلاقيود

بالنسبة لي انا افضل رادود عندي  بلامنازع اكيد ابوصالح
مهدي سهوان
بعده يجي الشيخ حسين وصالح الدرازي وباسم الكربلائي
من القطيف
علي الكرانات  ( تاروت )عبدالله السعيد ( صفوى )  خالد حيان ( تاروت )

----------


## عاشق الزهراء

افضل الرواديد عندي هم:

الملا :عبدالله الناصر
الشيخ:حسين الاكرف
صالح الدرازي

----------


## القلب المرح

ما شاء الله عليهم كلهم مفضلين عندي 

الشيخ حسين الأكرف

صالح الدرازي 

نزار القطري 

أباذر الحلواجي

وغيرهم وغيرهم 


تحياتي

----------


## مفتونه بالعباس

طبعا وبدون تفكير يكون الرادود الحسيني الكبير

                                                 أباذر الحلواجي :bigsmile: 

                                 في المقدمه ان شاء الله وهو الرادود المفضل :embarrest:

----------


## شذى الزهراء

فكرة حلوووة ..

كلهم والنعم فيهم يكفي خدمة الامام الحسين عليه السلام ..

نزار القطري ..باسم الكربلائي ..احمد الباوي ..وفي غيرهم بعد .

----------


## ملاذالطير

الرادود الحاج صالح الدرازي

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

أكثر الرواديد رائعيـن ..

ولكن الشيخ حسين في القمة ..
ويجي بعده صالح وجعفر الدرازي
 وباسم الكربلائي ..

تحياتي

----------


## LUCKY

شكراً

----------


## LUCKY

شكراً على الموضوع

والرادود المفضل هو صالح الدرازي و مهدي سهوان

----------


## سيناريو

*بدون منازع الشيخ حسين الأكرف في المرتبه اللأولى باختصار لانه متجدد*
*وباسم الكربلائي في المرتبه الثانيه*
*أبا ذر في المرتبه الثالثه* 
*يسلمو وتسلم أصواتهم للمنبر الحسيني وتحياتي للرواديدالحسينين الباقييين بعد*

----------


## عشقي علي

السلام عليكم

أني
رادودي المفضل (صالح الدرازي ) لأن صوته أكثر من روووعة

----------


## بسمه الم

المشكله كل الرواديد حلوين
بس المفضل عندي
باسم الكربلائي
الشيخ حسين الاكرف 
جعفر لدرازي

----------


## شفق

اني اسمع اليهم كلهم بس رادود المفضل عندي:

باسم الكربلائي

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طبعا كل الرواديد حلوين 
رادودي المفضل 
صالح الدرازي
جعفر الدرازي
ابا ذر الحلواجي 
سيد وليد المزيدي
حسين العريان

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

*الرواديد المفضلين عندي*


*مهدي سهوان*

*الشيخ حسين*


*السيد هاني*



*نزار القطري*


*صالح وجعفر الديرازي*





*دمتــ بود*

----------


## دموع زينب

_رادودي المفضل_
_@**أبـــــــــــاذر الحلـــــــــــــواجي**@_

----------


## عاشق هموم

*حسب الترتيب التالي*


*ملا باسم الكربلائي*


*الشيخ حسين الاكرف*


*أباذر الحلواجي*


*نزار القطري*


*تقريباً هذا أفضل الرواديد عندي*


*وكلهم فيهم الخير والبركة*




*عاشق*

----------


## أسيرة الأحلام

*أفضل رادود عندي هو*

*الشيخ حسين الأكرف*

*لأن صوته أكثر من رائع*

*وبعده باسم الكربلائي وبعده أبا ذر الحلواجي*
*وألحين في هالسنه صلاح الرمضان صوته حليوووو مرررره*

* تحياتي*

----------


## زهرة الكرار

_الرواديد المفضلــه بالترتيب_

_ باسم الكربلائي_

_  صــالح الدرازي_

_   جعفـر الدرازي_

_    صــاحب الذوق العالي نزار القطــــري .._

_   و طبعــاً حسين الاكرف_ 

_   و بـــــــــــــــــــس_


_  تحياتي_
_زهرة الكرار_

----------


## fatemah

انا بالترتيب
حسين الاكرف 
باسم الكربلائي
حسين العريان
نزار القطري 
ابو ذر الحلواجي
تحياتي 
فطوووووم

----------


## الأمل البعيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
افضل رادود عندي باسم الكربلائي

----------


## ياسر السلطاني

طبعا شي اكيد الحاج
باسم الكربلائي (ابو علي)

لان بصراحة لم و لن نجد من هو افضل منه
مع اعتزازي بالرواديد الاخرين

----------


## فتاةالاحساء

مع احترا مي لخدام الحسين  ع  بااااااااااسم الكربلائي الاول حسين الاكرف الثاني

----------


## صوت الحنين

السلام
افضل الرواديد
باسم الكربلائي 
 لقوة الصوت لايوجد احد يوصل الى مدى صوته 
 والشيخ حسين الاكرف 
لصوته الحزين والحنون 
بدون ترتيب نفس المستوى

----------


## دلع البنات

في محرم مالي رادودمعين يعني في رواديدمااسمع لهم دايما بس حراره الفجيعه تخليك تتمعن عدل من كلمات الى طريقه الى صوت يعني اللي يخليني ايخليني اتخيل واتعمق بكل ماجرى بكربلايعجبني امابعدمحرم وصفرالرادودجعفرالدرازي نبرات صوته والكلمات تقطع القلوب بكائه وصراخه جد يحرقني من الداخل ويوصل الاحساس بنار الفجيعه يعني المهم رادودتاثيرصوته قوي مثل لطمية الفاقدات صج مؤثره واناادعوكم تدخلوصوت الشيعه وتسمعوهاوالله راح اتحسوانه كل الكلام اللي كتبته مايجي شي جنب اللطميه لاني مايوم فكرت في المدينه وصعوبة افراقهاللائمه سلام الله عليهم خاصه الامام علي عليه السلام والامام الحسين عليه السلام وانا دعوتي الحين موعشان صوت الرادود عشان المدينه اسموعمهااشلون تبكي فراق الحسين بن علي وعوده السيده زينب عليها السلام بدونه اسمعوها وعطوني رايكم هل اللطميه تستاهل اني ادعوكم لسماعها والالاومطلع اللطميه يقول (يالفاقدات يالنايحات ذكروني اناالمدينه)وعذرالطول الرد

----------


## روح تائبهـ

*أحب وأموووووووووووووووووووت في*
* الشيخ حسين الأكرف* 
*والباقي بعد احبهم وأسمع اليهم بس مو زي الأكرف...*

----------


## Hussain.T

*اكيد صاحب الحنجرة المميزة و الرادود الكبير الملا الحاج* 
باسم الكربلائي 
وبعده 
صالح الدرازي 
نزار القطري 
جعفر الدرازي 
حسين الا كرف 
ابا ذر الحلواجي

----------


## ابن السادة

_انا أقول الشيخ حسين وباسم_

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم

الرادود  المفضل

ملاباسم الكربلائي

الشيخ حسين الأكرف

----------


## ام باسم

الشيخ حسين الأكرف

----------


## *** عوام***

احسن راوديد عندي هم
  الشيخ حسين
                 جعفر وصالح الدرازي
                    بس الاحسن هو
 السيد هاني الوداعي

----------


## الحال2007مه

افضل رادود عندي هو الملا الكبير باسم الكربلائي :bigsmile: 
تقبلوا تحياتي :rolleyes:

----------


## مذهله2007

اباذرالحلوجي والله احبه الي يعرف ايميله يعطيني ايه00000000000000

----------


## القلب المرح

*.*
*...*

----------


## ورد الجنة

طبعا بالنسبة لي في المرتبة اللاولى الملا باسم 
والثانية الشيخ حسين
والثالثة المنشد بسام شمص

----------


## دموع الاكرف.

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 
طبعا وبدون لف ودوران هو
المبدع
ومعجزةالابداع
وشيخ الرواديد
وقمر البحرين
*الشيخ حسين الاكرف* (حفظه المولى)....
                 تحياااتي / دموع الاكرف...

----------


## أُخرىْ

*أكــرفيه منذ الصِغر..*
*وكذلك يُعجبني صـوت الملا بــاسم*
*وأحــب أسمع للسيد هاني الوداعي*
*وكذلك صالح وجعفر الدرازي..*
*وطه وحسين اللواتي*
*وجميع الرواديد هم خدام الحسين*
*الله يعطيهم العافيه..ويحفظهم*

----------


## حنين الأمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انا طبعا
الشيخ حسين الاكرف في الصداره
وبعده اباذر
وكلهم خدام اهل البيت رووعه
تحياتي
ريووووش

----------


## لحـ الوفاء ـن

يسلمو على الموضوع الحلو 
انا ابو بشير النجفي 
باسم الكربلائي
جليل الكربلائي
نزار القطري
حسين العريان

----------


## احلى ليل

باااااااااااااااااااااااااااسم

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم
الشيخ حسين الأكرف
أباذر الحلواجي واخوانه
نزار القطري
الشيخ حسين البحراني
السيد ناصر شرف
هذوووووووووووووووول ما افوت لهم شي
البقية متابعة لهم

----------


## أناشيد المطر

السلام عليكم 
صالح الدرازي 
مهدي سهوان

----------


## تفاحه الاحساء

كل الرواديد في غاية الروعه      باسم الكربلائي                    اباذر الحلواجي           حسين الاكرف

----------


## jawadjameh

أنا عندي أباذر الحلواجي أفضل رادود بصوتة الحزين في العزاء والجميل في الأفراح

----------


## أ بوحسن

*السيد نزار آل سيد نزار*

*من القديح الحبيبة*

----------


## وردة القصيم

:embarrest: افضل رادود اكيد باسم ولا ننسى اباذر الحلواجي الله يحفظهم انشاء الله. :embarrest:

----------


## وردة القصيم

افضل رادود اكيد باسم ولا ننسى اباذر الحلواجي الله يحفظهم انشاء الله.

----------


## al_wasim

السلام  عليكم
                                   انا افضل واستمع اليهم                           باسم الكربلائي                                                                                                                                الشيخ حسين الاكرف                          
                                    جعفر و   صالح الدرازي                                              
                                      سيدهاني الوداعي
من تاروت
                                          حبيب البحراني
                                             خالدحيان
                                           جعفراليوسف

----------


## بحر الشيعة

أبا ذر الحلواجي للأمانة يستحق أن يكون الأفضل لحلاوة صوته وقوتة وإسلوبه المبدع

----------


## أسير الحرمان

السلام عليكم 
الشيخ حسن الاكرف

----------


## مرتضى محمد

أنا عندي 
1- أباذر الحلواجي
2- نزار القطري
3- مصطفى النائب
4- أحمد الساعدي
5-باسم الكربلائي
6- حسين الحجامي



تحياتي

----------


## همسة ألم

بسم الله 
أول شي بـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ سم ـــــــــــــــــــــــــا الكربلائي 
وثاني شي : حسيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن الأكرف

----------


## اسيرة شوق

بالنسبة لي


1- باسم الكربلائي

2-جعفر الدرازي
3-صالح الدرازي
4- أباذر الحلواجي

5-الشيخ حسين

----------


## عنيده

انا اكثر واحد 

اباذر الحلواجي و مرتضىالحلواجي يعني عائله الحلواجيه كامل 


يسلمووو ع الموضوع الحلو

----------


## حكاية حب

أفضل شيء بالنسبة لي 
الاكرف
السيد ناصر شرف مع الملاا باسم
جعفر الديرازي ووو بس

----------


## عاشقه ال محمد

السلام عليكم اخواني واخواتي 
اما انا الرادود الي استمع له باسم الكربلائي 
يعني من الصغر ماعرفنا الا باسم 
ومشكوورين

----------


## نجمة الشاطئ

اناااااا احب كل الرواديد وكلهم على عيني 
بس اميل لسماع الرادود اباذر الحلواجي
واحب اسمع لعدة رواديد يعني ما احب اعلق على رادود واحد
واي واحد قصيدتة حلوة تشوفوني اعشق الشريط
واعيد وازيد فية خخخخخخ لين اسمع قصيدة اخرى تنسيني القصيدة الي ياكثر اسمعهاا
خخخخخخخخ
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووورين

----------


## morningroz

اني بالنسبة الي كل الرواديد حلوين واهم شي هم خدام الحسين ويبذلوا قصار جهدهم وطبعا مو كل واحد صوته حلو او عنده مجموعة كبيرة من الاصدارات وحلوين معناته هو الافضل المبتدئين عندهم اصدارات حلوة والي عندهم خبرة في اصدارات اقل جودة من الاخرة وبالنسبة لي ان باسم الكربلائي وجليل وحسين الاكرف واباذر الحلواجي ومرتضى الحلواجي وحسين الحلواجي وسيد محمد الحسيني وجعفر درازي وصالح درازي وعبد الامير البلادي وفاضل البلادي ومحمد الصغير واحمد الباوي وهاني الوداعي وغيرهم ماشاء الله ماينعدوا والله يزيد خدام الحسين في كل مكان تقبلوا ردي ومروري اختكم ام الاميرات morningroz

----------


## الفراشة الحزينة

السلا م عليكم 
بااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااسم الكربلائي 
وحسين الاكرف  هم افضل شي عندي 
تحياتي 
 الفراشة الحزينة

----------

